# turquoise CT betta fins turning white



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

iv had my turquoise CT since may 2012. i got him for being a turquoise betta but apparently he disagrees with me lol. i dont know how many weeks he has had the majority of white on his fins as i see him so often i dont notice it. its cool to see the white over taking the fins though i dont see the body colour going white. 

this pic is from march 17th 2012


may 18th


this is today's picture


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Is he a tail biter? His fins look really ragged.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> Is he a tail biter? His fins look really ragged.


it can either be biting or fin adjustment to the hard water. the fins start curling within 2 weeks and i think he had a bit of tail rot. his fins have been doing well these past months as far as regrowth goes. i do put IAL in the water but the water is still hard. cant do much sbout that, no hardware nor will to get an expensive water softener. i like CTs but im more partial to those that can deal with harder water better. my green DT has fared the worst when it comes to tail damage. the DTs fins are far from 100% ie my avy but theyv'e done well given his past history.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

O.O Stealing him


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

LOVE his colors! Me want! :-D


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay that could be a big part of his color change. I agree he is beautiful!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

sry ppl but he's staying with me. the white fins did surprise me but his colours are living up to match his name pretty well if it continues on like this. i do agree the white looks a bit off as far as lack of colour goes but the colour contrast is very nice. maybe he's actually an aquatic Chameleon to match the substrate colour o.o. 

ive never had sucess maintaining fin form with any of my betta in the first few months i aquire them.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He sure is pretty, I love those contrasting colors!!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im not too sure of what to make of this. i just noticed a brown red string attached to one of his dorsal ray extensions. there's one on his anal ray extension. he looks healthy and just as energetic. i dont think ive ever come across a parasite in my personal exteriance but the brown strings to the rays are a bit troubling. doesnt look like fin rot as it not the actual ray extension thats brown. the extensions are either blue or white and intact for the moment.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

silly question but are u sure its not poop...I catch mine with a "dingleberry" every once in a while, usually goes away within an hour


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

sareena79 said:


> silly question but are u sure its not poop...I catch mine with a "dingleberry" every once in a while, usually goes away within an hour


it may be so for the bottom one but in dont know what it may be unless he dropped another one then dove imediately for the substrate for it to catch an extension on the dorsal.

i could use the turkey baster to suck it up but the fins may be damaged.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

id just wait and see how it looks in the morning....might surprise u and be gone


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

the top one is still attached to the dorsal though most of the other one is gone (i think). i just made him jump for food and the thing slid off easily .


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

lol sounds like hes a poop machine! guess that means hes eating good


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

sareena79 said:


> lol sounds like hes a poop machine! guess that means hes eating good


he doesnt sound like the cleanest poop machine given what he had to do to get it caught up that way. though im glad its a false alarm. i dont mind finrot or tail biting. its parasites and other serious diseases i dont like to encounter.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

new update to my CT's fins

Feb 25 2013


march 5th 2013


as you can see its nearly there to going white, though they still shile light blue in the right light.

i know this is an old thread though id rather update this old thread to show the colour progress easier for my fish.


----------

